# Illinois Gathering??



## kufgod (Jan 19, 2008)

Any Of You Smokers Out There In The Great State Of Illinois Interested In Getting Together In The Summer Of 08 For A Good Ole Q Cookoff??


----------



## peculiarmike (Jan 19, 2008)

You might be interested in the official SMF Smokin' Roundup (AKA "The Gathering"). It happens June 19-20-21-22 at Thibaut Point Park on Truman Lake, near Warsaw, Missouri. Just sorta next door and not that bad a drive.
If interested PM me with your email address and I will send you the information/application form. We would like to get as many SMF members together as possible and certainly would welcome any Illini folks.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Should you decide to do an Illinois event please keep the dates shown above in mind and schedule accordingly so there is no conflict.


----------



## sparky30_06 (Jan 21, 2008)

I'd be interested


----------



## pduke216 (Feb 21, 2008)

Count me in also!


----------



## stfron (Feb 22, 2008)

I'd be interested too!  StfRon in Peoria area-


----------

